# WHY MUSHROOMS MAY BE THE BEST FOOD TO HELP FIGHT AGING



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

*WHY MUSHROOMS MAY BE THE BEST FOOD TO HELP FIGHT AGING*

http://www.newsweek.com/why-mushrooms-may-be-best-food-help-fight-aging-707410


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the sounds of this.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Even white button mushrooms have some beneficial qualities.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I just found a new reishi tree yesterday while taking a walk through the park. It had about 5 or 6 large fronds. I'm always on the lookout for new trees. Although I still have some dried out from last year, I didn't see any new ones this year until now. Did not find any late fall oysters on my usual trees either. Same goes for hens. It was a very unusual year for all shrooms.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

CWlake said:


> I just found a new reishi tree yesterday while taking a walk through the park. It had about 5 or 6 large fronds. I'm always on the lookout for new trees. Although I still have some dried out from last year, I didn't see any new ones this year until now. Did not find any late fall oysters on my usual trees either. Same goes for hens. It was a very unusual year for all shrooms.


Yup...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

petronius said:


> Even white button mushrooms have some beneficial qualities.


Too bad they don't work for a fractured ankle! I wasn't recovering from a mishap I had and an MRI revealed a fracture that the x-ray didn't show and a torn ligament, now I may need a surgery or two. At least I might have it over by Spring, if I need it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Get it taken care of. Don't want to be maneuvering through the woods on crutches.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> I just found a new reishi tree yesterday while taking a walk through the park. It had about 5 or 6 large fronds. I'm always on the lookout for new trees. Although I still have some dried out from last year, I didn't see any new ones this year until now. Did not find any late fall oysters on my usual trees either. Same goes for hens. It was a very unusual year for all shrooms.


Hey CWlake that's a great find, wish I could find some more Reishi tree's that produce, hoping next season my couple tree's produce some maybe.
Were they on a maple tree by chance ?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

They say oysters have some medicanl value. Been finding some on oaks here and there, sure isn't like springtime early summer aspen oysters (everywhere)but I still enjoy the hunt.
(I thought bottem two were a nice color from what I usually find.)


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Jeffm, the reishi find was on a maple. I just went to harvest it last week and 20ft. away was a nice new flush of oysters on an old dead cottonwood. First ones that I've found this fall. your oysters appear to be panellus serotinus. the gills appear to be off-white with a hint of salmon color. and they don't run down the stem like ostreatus. I've eaten some of them before that were on the bitter side. Good luck out there! for the first of dec., theres still some new growth out there.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> Jeffm, the reishi find was on a maple. I just went to harvest it last week and 20ft. away was a nice new flush of oysters on an old dead cottonwood. First ones that I've found this fall. your oysters appear to be panellus serotinus. the gills appear to be off-white with a hint of salmon color. and they don't run down the stem like ostreatus. I've eaten some of them before that were on the bitter side. Good luck out there! for the first of dec., theres still some new growth out there.


http://www.chuckanuttransition.com/...ellus-serotinus-a-good-edible-if-cooked-right
This worked for me but I also like large sweettooths that some say are bitter.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Inonotus obliquus (Chaga)
It's not food but it makes a nice tea, that has some amazing medicanl benifits, I am a pessimist by nature I have been told by my loved ones, i have been drinking this since Nov. so the ruling is still out on the benifits it's providing me, but so far it's looking great considering the way it has went for me the past 10yrs I'd say, it's still early in the flu season tho.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I make a reishi tincture every year. I haven't been sick in over 2 years now. not even a cold. With the cost of this stuff, I'm just glad I can find it in the woods!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Being a holistic kind of guy, I have a few favorite varieties of mushrooms myself.....


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> I make a reishi tincture every year. I haven't been sick in over 2 years now. not even a cold. With the cost of this stuff, I'm just glad I can find it in the woods!


That's great!! CWlake, I like hearing real stories from people I feel I kinda know if you know what I mean, not just some joe blow trying to sell a product on the net.

I have a Trametes versicolor tincture going on 3 wks in, using everclear. Also a Chaga dual extract in the works 3wks in. I have been doing the hot water only extract Chaga tea for a bit now daily. Mushrooms are quite amazing.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

ESOX said:


> Being a holistic kind of guy, I have a few favorite varieties of mushrooms myself.....


That's to funny lol Esox


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm glad I got in the woods yesterday before the heavy snow, easy walking and the swamps were froze but without all the snow on spruce thickets for ease of navigating.

Figured I'd get a little more Chaga to get me thru until next winter when it is best to harvest they say.
I left all of the low specimen's for others and for the forest/spores and such, decided this would be my new practice(more challenging) I made a 20' light weight pole that extends out from a old pier fishing net I had laying around, just added a hatchet but think I will put hammer instead less chance of a bad swing with hatchet that could cause unnecessary harm to birch.

Oh yah still haven't got that flu that I normally get twice a year for the past 10 yrs. But flu season is still upon us, time will tell.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought this maybe useful to some who may be curious.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Darnit JeffM.... I can't read that chart. It's too fuzzy on my screen. I guess I'm going to have to get off my lazy butt and go dig out my copy of Mycelium Running... then I'll have to find my reading glasses. 

I'm so ready for morel season! Let me know when you're going so I can have the video camera ready for your first morel!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

celticcurl said:


> Darnit JeffM.... I can't read that chart. It's too fuzzy on my screen. I guess I'm going to have to get off my lazy butt and go dig out my copy of Mycelium Running... then I'll have to find my reading glasses.
> 
> I'm so ready for morel season! Let me know when you're going so I can have the video camera ready for your first morel!


Lol I know it did turn out fuzzy so I edited in the download of the same chart because the fuzzy pic was a screenshot lol I should of known better.
Ok celticcurl sounds like a plan on the video


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I knew I had to look something up but forgot. Getting old sucks. Still don't know where that book is. It's in the trunk of one of the cars. Not going outside in this crap right now to find it either. The ice is falling off the roof in chunks and it's SNOWING!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> I make a reishi tincture every year. I haven't been sick in over 2 years now. not even a cold. With the cost of this stuff, I'm just glad I can find it in the woods!


CWlake our Reishi are emerging, I was a little concerned with this Reishi tree when I visited it a month ago, someone had cut the dead part of the stump for campfire wood so I wasnt sure if it was gonna effect the Reishi growth, but all good it seems. 
















June 2017 almost 12" width


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

very nice! I haven't found any yet this year but theres plenty of time. Just found my first chanties on Sun. about 2 weeks ahead of schedule on the Michiana line. Do you get them up there?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> very nice! I haven't found any yet this year but theres plenty of time. Just found my first chanties on Sun. about 2 weeks ahead of schedule on the Michiana line. Do you get them up there?


Cool!!
Yah we get a few here and there.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

New maple reishi tree today :bouncy:


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got into listening to Paul Stamets' hypotheses and proven theories on fungi's abilities to boost immunity, antiviral and selective antibiotic qualities , and some that can even fix and create new neurogenisis. All of it has totally blown my mind, and leads me to believe many of our answers to things and problems in the world can be solved with fungi. Of particular interest to me after learning about all of this are chaga, reishi, turkey tails, lions mane and others. Awesome stuff. And all this comes on the heels of me just getting into wild mushroom hunting, which I first started only interested in table worthy species, but learning about the non-table worthy medicinal mushroom just expands my interest so much, and makes it so much more fun and interesting.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lamarsh said:


> I just got into listening to Paul Stamets' hypotheses and proven theories on fungi's abilities to boost immunity, antiviral and selective antibiotic qualities , and some that can even fix and create new neurogenisis. All of it has totally blown my mind, and leads me to believe many of our answers to things and problems in the world can be solved with fungi. Of particular interest to me after learning about all of this are chaga, reishi, turkey tails, lions mane and others. Awesome stuff. And all this comes on the heels of me just getting into wild mushroom hunting, which I first started only interested in table worthy species, but learning about the non-table worthy medicinal mushroom just expands my interest so much, and makes it so much more fun and interesting.


Lamarsh your story is my story to the T.

Fascinating fungi it is.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

jeffm said:


> Lamarsh your story is my story to the T.
> 
> Fascinating fungi it is.


there are a lot of arguments on both sides, but I figure at worse we can get good exercise and peace in the woods. I have read a study that used rats infected with cancer and the rats that were given reishi, lived much longer.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

(Quote)"New research reveals that mushrooms are “without a doubt” the highest known single source of the antioxidants ergothioneine and glutathione, which are both associated with anti-aging properties." (Quote)

Wild ceps/boletus edulis/aka kings #1 on the list with anti-aging properties and the highest concentrations of the goodstuff.

KINGS are pop'n in a big way right now, it's only my 2nd season shrooming and last year I'd find 2 or 3 kings here and there after a good rain, on a decent day I felt lucky if I came home with 5-7.

Thursday found about 60 and brought home 50 maybe and tossed another 10 with closer inspection (worms). 

I kept a bunch of bite size young ones do to quick infestation this time of year compared to fall kings, I learned quick last year when it comes to leaving babies to grow more !! NOT !!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanna go shoomin' with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rork (Dec 22, 2016)

jeffm said:


> (Quote)"New research reveals that mushrooms are “without a doubt” the highest known single source of the antioxidants ergothioneine and glutathione, which are both associated with anti-aging properties." (Quote)
> 
> Wild ceps/boletus edulis/aka kings #1 on the list with anti-aging properties and the highest concentrations of the goodstuff.
> 
> ...


Nice shroom. Down here no rain.
May I suggest less woo, more mycology, like what the associated flora was, or soil, or slope.
I can't read a wikipedia page on any plant or shroom these days without it noting that a study in 1992 found the extract killed cancer cells of some sort, and there has been no interest since then. Of course it killed the normal cells too. As did fire. Or they have some micro-nutrient, but the size of the dose is ignored. "Supports liver function" and such claims, with no evidence of benefit from clinical trials ever.
I eat shrooms because they taste good. That's enough and that's all.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

rork said:


> Nice shroom. Down here no rain.
> May I suggest less woo, more mycology, like what the associated flora was, or soil, or slope.
> I can't read a wikipedia page on any plant or shroom these days without it noting that a study in 1992 found the extract killed cancer cells of some sort, and there has been no interest since then. Of course it killed the normal cells too. As did fire. Or they have some micro-nutrient, but the size of the dose is ignored. "Supports liver function" and such claims, with no evidence of benefit from clinical trials ever.
> I eat shrooms because they taste good. That's enough and that's all.


Well I'm in the woods at the moment, but read the thread title that petronius started.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

As a young kid I used to hunt Kings, which thanks to jeffm I now know as boletus edulis, with my Czech gramma. She would dry them in the sun on the wood-framed screens from her house. She called them some Czech name I can't remember, but fresh or dried and used in her many culinary wonders, they were delicious!

Heading for the woods to check out some new deer property this weekend, and will definitely be keeping my eye peeled for boletus edulis.

By the way, my gramma lived to be 98, sharp and strong to the end.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

lodge lounger said:


> As a young kid I used to hunt Kings, which thanks to jeffm I now know as boletus edulis, with my Czech gramma. She would dry them in the sun on the wood-framed screens from her house. She called them some Czech name I can't remember, but fresh or dried and used in her many culinary wonders, they were delicious!
> 
> Heading for the woods to check out some new deer property this weekend, and will definitely be keeping my eye peeled for boletus edulis.
> 
> By the way, my gramma lived to be 98, sharp and strong to the end.


I am 64. I eat mushrooms several times a week and my wife says I still act like a 12 year old. There must be something to it.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

lodge lounger said:


> As a young kid I used to hunt Kings, which thanks to jeffm I now know as boletus edulis, with my Czech gramma. She would dry them in the sun on the wood-framed screens from her house. She called them some Czech name I can't remember, but fresh or dried and used in her many culinary wonders, they were delicious!
> 
> Heading for the woods to check out some new deer property this weekend, and will definitely be keeping my eye peeled for boletus edulis.
> 
> By the way, my gramma lived to be 98, sharp and strong to the end.


Good luck and enjoy.

Been finding them under the spruce type's and a little moss is a plus too but not in all case's.


----------



## rork (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's some names for B. edulis:
http://eol.org/pages/195761/names/common_names
I'm used to Steinpilz in Bavaria, but Herrenpilz just a bit further south in Austria. Oddly the Italian porcini may taken over lately in Michigan, at least in restaurants. I was used to the Frenchish Cepe, and lots of places have words that sound like that:Cep, Zhip, etc, and I think Czeck hřib sounds like that too. The way my cow-farmer relatives pronounce it is hard: Schtuapoutzl. My American dad could never say it.
I've not seen a modern treatment about how many and what species we really have in MI, but it seems like at least 4 different shrooms to me. I own a "Boletes of Michigan" but am still confused.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Hribek! That was the Czeck name. Thanks rork, it's the only name I ever knew them by!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeffm said:


> New maple reishi tree today :bouncy:
> View attachment 319499


EDIT: It was a large Red oak not maple. 4- Reshi's, berkeleyi polypore & Hens, special tree it is...pretty healthy looking tree to boot imo.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Out grouse hunting this past weekend we found more turkey tails good for the pickings than we could even fit in our vests. They supposedly have incredible immune system boosting and anti-cancer properties. Not quite sure what to do with the fruits we collected though, maybe dry them out and grind them up?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats what I do with them after I tear them up.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

jeffm said:


> EDIT: It was a large Red oak not maple. 4- Reshi's, berkeleyi polypore & Hens, special tree it is...pretty healthy looking tree to boot imo.


I don't imagine that you'll forget that tree! Been hunting hens for 10-15 years and I think I can remember every tree that has produced.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CWlake said:


> I don't imagine that you'll forget that tree! Been hunting hens for 10-15 years and I think I can remember every tree that has produced.


Nope I sure won't, but I did show the baby hens on that big oak to a few local shroomers so they would believe they exist in these parts, I will have competition now lol, but thats fine.. found enough other hen tree's to keep me happy.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

if any of you are interested, ive been making and selling Dual extract Chaga for over 6 years...it is available. just drop me a line. chagatodd.


----------

